# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Facial, manicure, pedicure, makeup and massage

## debd

Met Sidoniie today for a lovely manicure.  Her business name is Be You Tiful, and she comes to your hotel or villa.  

Full service and very reasonable.  She did her training in Toulouse, Fr.

She can be reached at (+59) 0690 609 409 or by e-mail beyoutiful.stbarth@gmail.com

----------


## didier

you should give the pricing.  what is reasonable to one person is not reasonable to another.

----------


## debd

> you should give the pricing.  what is reasonable to one person is not reasonable to another.



15 euros for a 30 minute manicure.  Facials range 75-85 euros.

----------


## amyb

Good find,Deb!

----------


## KevinS

Deb - not my thing, but thanks for sharing!

----------


## Ismacccam

Does she offer chemical peels too?

----------


## debd

> Does she offer chemical peels too?



This was pre-pandemic.  Not sure she is still on island.

----------


## Cwater

> Met Sidoniie today for a lovely manicure.  Her business name is Be You Tiful, and she comes to your hotel or villa.  
> 
> Full service and very reasonable.  She did her training in Toulouse, Fr.
> 
> She can be reached at (+59) 0690 609 409 or by e-mail beyoutiful.stbarth@gmail.com



excellent.  Cheryl might need a manicure on the Island.  I might need one as well.  One never knows.

----------


## debd

> excellent.  Cheryl might need a manicure on the Island.  I might need one as well.  One never knows.



cwater - this is an old, pre-pandemic post.  Not sure if Sidonie is still on island.

----------


## JEK

Restarted by a sleeper- spammer.

----------

